# Pet Passport Question



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It has been a year now since we lost Baron and we think the time has come to get a new dog  
We have not taken a dog abroad for some time and I wondered if I could pick your brains.
I know that he will have to have rabies jabs, microchip and pet passport etc. but what is the procedure now when re-entering the UK from Europe? Do we still need to see a vet in France before boarding the ferry or do we just have to show the vet passport at customs?
I've checked on the DEFRA website and it doesn't make it very clear, hope you can help.
Mel.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Mel,
You still have to see a vet before returning but it's just for tape worm treatment. You must get the passport stamped by the vet at least 24 hours before check in and not more than 120 hours before check in.

If you think you're ready to take on a new member of the family then just go for it!

Bill


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Bill,
We're off to see a puppy this afternoon!
I thought I read somewhere that the rules were changing and that the French vet visit was not going to be necessary on re-entry to the UK?


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Copy from Government website

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/tapeworm-treatment-dogs

5. Tapeworm treatment (dogs only)

Your vet must treat your dog for tapeworm and record it in the pet passport or third country official veterinary certificate every time you want to enter the UK.

You don't need to treat your dog for tapeworm if you're coming directly to the UK from Finland, Ireland, Malta or Norway.

The treatment must have been given within 1 and 5 days (between 24 and 120 hours) before you're scheduled to enter the UK.

Your pet can be refused entry into the UK or put into quarantine if the treatment hasn't been given between 24 and 120 hours.

Your vet must record the following details in the 'Echinococcus treatment' section of your dog's pet passport or certificate:
the name and manufacturer of the product used to treat your dog
the date and time they treated your dog
their stamp and signature

The treatment must have praziquantel or an equivalent as its active ingredient.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

As the reply's..

They normally pass you the micro chip reader, you scan the chip until it recognises the chip, then you give it back to the passport booth for them to read it along with your and your pets passport... It's then sorted. :wink: So easy these days.


ray.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Came back on euotunnel today.
Apart from the tapeworm page the vet we had filled in another page the check up ,fit for carriage page and also weghed the dog.I did notice at Eurotunnel they did check this page as well.
Cost of vet was 37 euros for tapeworm and check up (5 kilo dog).


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It isn't obligatory for the Vet to sign that he/she has clinically examined (page28) the pet.

But if your pet is taken ill between seeing the Vet and arriving at the Pet Passport office then they can refuse to transport the animal until a Vet has signed and dated the Clinical Examination page to confirm that the pet is fit to travel.

We normally get it signed but, as I said, it isn't compulsory.

Do you have the name and address of the Vet you used so that I can add it to the recommended Vet Google map - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Keith,
the address of the vet is

42 Place Grande Marche
80100
Abbeville
+33 3 22 24 04 34

Regards
Alec


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As a quick update, we went to see a litter of pups on the 13th August, fell in love with a little chap and we pick him up on Monday.
We are downsizing a bit (well a lot actually) and are getting a cockapoo, his name is Wilf and he will be able to go everywhere with us, as did Baron but Wilf will take up a little less room!!
Thanks Keith for the Vet map, we nearly always stay at the Aire in Brugge for our last couple of nights at the end of a trip and your map shows a vet just up the road from it, excellent! 

Mel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

he is lovely Mel  

Lucky pup going to such a good home

he looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth :lol: 

Beware that look of innocence :lol:  

sandra


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

He's a vicious brute, I made the mistake of going to see him with open toed sandals on and he savaged my big toe, I think he likes cheese :lol: 
Mel.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We are planning to go to France next year, the first time with our dog Merlot, so thanks to everyone for all the advice. Mel - our cockapoo looked just like yours when we got him at 9 weeks old, complete with a white star on his chest. At 7 months old he now weighs in at 13.2 kilos and is a boisterous teenager. He is turning out more cocker than poo and loves everything in sight.
I hope you enjoy Wilf as much as we are enjoying Merlot; I'm even losing weight trying to keep up with him!
Barbara
ps I have tried to attach a pic but with no success


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

His is lovely. Many happy years together.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Barbara, would love to see a pic of Merlot (did he w(h)ine a lot when he was a pup:lol you may need to reduce the size of the pic as MHF powers that be have changed the settings.

Mel.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Stewart,
We thought it was time after the sad loss of Baron, although no dog will ever replace him I am sure that little Wilf will do his best . I am sure that after losing Pip you feel the same but give it time and you will love another dog too.
Best Regards
Mel.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mel I've reduced the file to 320KB but keep getting an 'internal server error'. Any ideas?
Barbara


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

bb46 - Get it down to 125KB or less, ideally around 100KB, and that should sort it.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

wilf looks thrilled to be joining your family  :evil: 

Vet costs vary wildly
usually cheaper further away from the ports

Also download the list of vets on this forum
a brilliant resource 
Kev


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Kev, you're a star.
Merlot is a bit fed up today cos he has just had his manhood nipped in the bud so to speak!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Mel

I'm upset

I had on offer a beautiful gentle loveable hound 

free to a good home

So ok you chose a little pup

Mark my words 

He will grow up to be the hound from hell 

Still he will not be level to delicate parts when he attacks :lol: :lol: 

Baron was


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

They both look adorable, little Wilf makes me feel broody!  

We are going to Franc e for the first time, in December. Took our cocker Milo to get his passport today, he is nearly 15 and was not pleased at the microchip! Fortunately he is not bad for an oldie but said he is maybe a bit old to learn to bark in French.

Cheers
Lesley


----------

